

Great Ideas in Theoretical Computer Science - tete
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-080-great-ideas-in-theoretical-computer-science-spring-2008/

======
yfr
The name of this course is amusingly similar to one offered at CMU, "Great
Theoretical Ideas in Computer Science", the content seems similar as well.
Perhaps MIT was inspired by it?

[1]: <http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/15-251/>

~~~
MaysonL
Check the dates: the MIT course is "As taught in 2008".

~~~
peyton
CMU's "Great Theoretical Ideas in Computer Science" (formerly known as "How to
Think Like a Computer Scientist") dates back to at least 2003 and possibly
earlier. It's fairly infamous. It would not be surprising if MIT's drew
inspiration from it, nor would it be wrong if it did.

------
contingencies
Thanks for posting. As a self-trained hacker, it's nice sometimes to get read
up on broadly-applicable theories in computer science from a current
university pedagogy perspective.

